# Question on restoring my 70 GTO dash



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

I have replaced the wood grain, dash bezels, and installed a dash cap. The dash looks pretty good now, but the chrome trim has worn off of the dash and the steering wheel. I know there has to be some way because of all the perfect restorations that are getting done.

I found a 70-72 dash trim set on Ebay Motors. It says it is mirrored stainless.
- Has anyone ever used this set? Does it work. Does it look good?
- Does anyone have any recommendations for restoring the chrome in the steering wheel?

I attached a couple pics of the steering wheel and dash.

Thanks for any info.
Dale


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Dale,
Try these guys on the dash, Mr. G's Enterprises - Home Page,


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Dale,
> Try these guys on the dash, Mr. G's Enterprises - Home Page,


I tried to open the GTO chrome plastic parts doc and it won't open. I sent them an email.

Do they have something to restore the steering wheel?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts

Do a search for 'steering wheel' , these guys offer new ones. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

70455goat said:


> I tried to open the GTO chrome plastic parts doc and it won't open. I sent them an email.
> 
> Do they have something to restore the steering wheel?


I have attached a screen shot of the page for the dash, open the attachment and then click on the picture to expand it to full screen. I purchased a por-15 steering wheel restoration kit for my 66 and I will check to see if they have something for the chrome.

Check out this site;

Steering wheel Restoration | Business Directory Script


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I have attached a screen shot of the page for the dash, open the attachment and then click on the picture to expand it to full screen. I purchased a por-15 steering wheel restoration kit for my 66 and I will check to see if they have something for the chrome.
> 
> Check out this site;
> 
> Steering wheel Restoration | Business Directory Script


Randy, I'm thinking about purchasing a wood steering wheel that is original to the '67 GTO. It comes with everything, except a horn switch. I can't find the horn switch I need in either the Ames or OPGI catalogs. Do you have any other ideas? Thanks, Paul.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ppurfield001 said:


> Randy, I'm thinking about purchasing a wood steering wheel that is original to the '67 GTO. It comes with everything, except a horn switch. I can't find the horn switch I need in either the Ames or OPGI catalogs. Do you have any other ideas? Thanks, Paul.


Paul,

*The Parts Place Inc.* list the switch on their website, If I were you I would call to verify!

part # ST3368G


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Paul,
> 
> *The Parts Place Inc.* list the switch on their website, If I were you I would call to verify!
> 
> part # ST3368G


Thanks.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

05GTO,

Thanks for the info. I will check out the steering wheel resto sites.

I love your 67. Can't tell for sure, but it looks almost the same color as mine. 2001/2002 Mustang Performance Red. I painted my son's 69 chevelle the same color 7 years ago and was surprised when I found my goat, that it had the exact same color. My son has his car in Ohio finishing up his last year on a football scholarship. He'll be back in San Diego this year in time for crusing season. We will be taking our cars down to Cruisin Grand together. Can't wait.

He miraculoulsy didn't total his car out last week when he lost all but one lug nut and didn't notice it until he had just driven down the highway and pulled into the college parking lot. Somehow, it ripped the heads off of 4 of the Cragar lug nuts and the fifth one was barely holding on. When he stopped the wheel was laying at ad 45 degree angle!!! The rotor had to be replaced and the Cragar is wasted. It is about time for tires again, so for his graduation present we're having Foose Legend wheels (20X10 rear and 18X8 front) with Yohohama S.Drive tires put on his Chevelle next week. It should look pretty damned good! Wish I could do that with my Goat!!!!! It is a lot easier to get money to put into my son's car than mine! I guess I can't complain, she surprised me with the money for my goat for my birthday!!!!

Thanks for the help.

Dale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

70455goat said:


> It is a lot easier to get money to put into my son's car than mine!
> 
> Dale


Priorities man!


----------

